# PE Requirements



## PinoyCE (Aug 21, 2009)

Are there other ways for me to be able to take the PE Exam? I'm a foreign Civil graduate from the Philippines and with only 2 years experience and its also outside US. I took the FE exam last October 2009 here in Alberta Canada and passed but up to now I'm still not employed to my field.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Mapuan in NY (Aug 22, 2009)

Min. req't is 4 yrs exp. if you are from an ABET school. In NY, foreign grads like us (I graduated from MIT in the Phils) would need at least 6 yrs. Check with your licensing board there in Canada. Your exp. outside the US can be counted as long as it is verifiable. I passed the FE exam in Oct 2007 and was allowed to take the Apr 2009 PE exam which I just passed, too. I submitted 8 yrs exp. from a single proj. and was endorsed by only one supervisor (PE). Submit also any cert. you have (ACI, NICET, etc.) as well as your lic. from the Phils. (if any).


----------



## PinoyCE (Aug 24, 2009)

oh, how I wish I could practice here to gain more experience. I'm a graduate of Mapua too and passed the FE last October 2008. No luck yet.


----------



## Mapuan in NY (Aug 25, 2009)

Try Construction Inspection/Materials Testing. Get certified by ACI, AWS (Cert. Welding Insp.), or ICC (Int'l Code Council ). NYC has just implemented a new cert. req't for Inspectors and Inspection companies are always looking for certified insp. Good Luck.


----------



## PinoyCE (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for the info. I'll look into that.


----------

